

Show HN: Article Bay, for collecting articles and sharing them with your team - afarquhar
https://www.articlebay.co.uk

======
jcr
Alex, I looked at articlebay.co.uk, read through it, and wondered why would I
want this browser plugin when I have email?

I'm sorry if that comes across too harsh, but it was actually what I was
thinking, and when boiled down it simply means; I missed something.

Your marketing message missed the mark with me. It could be that I'm just not
your target market, or I'm a little dense, or I'm a curmudgeon who likes email
too much. I'm not sure what the answer is, but hopefully this admission of
mine qualifies as "useful feedback" in some way.

~~~
afarquhar
Yep that's a fair comment, we built it because we were sharing so much stuff
that it became difficult to remember who had sent which link, and what exactly
was in the article. Plus we're super-lazy and saving that 5-10 seconds 20
times a week seemed worth it. Ultimately I see the value in this being the
summarization of articles - there's too much stuff to read, so anything that
helps in that area could be cool. But thanks for the feedback, we may need to
improve that message :-)

